# Item-Datenbank



## -bloodberry- (9. August 2007)

In der Community kommt immer häufiger der Aufruf an uns, eine Item-Datenbank zu starten.
Wie sieht es da derzeit mit aus, kann sich bitte mal einer der Verantwortlichen melden?


----------



## Dargrimm (9. August 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> In der Community kommt immer häufiger der Aufruf an uns, eine Item-Datenbank zu starten.
> Wie sieht es da derzeit mit aus, kann sich bitte mal einer der Verantwortlichen melden?



Jo wäre ich stark dafür. Sowas erhöht defintiv die Seitenaufrufe und ist für massen an Spielern extrem wichtig. 
Die müssten wir halt selbständig befüllen, wie halt eben Quest- und Kartendatei.

mfg

Flo


----------



## Myronn (9. August 2007)

Das Thema wurde vor einiger Zeit mal angesprochen, aber nicht abschließend diskutiert bzw. nichts entsprechendes beschlossen. Aber interessant wäre das für die User sicher. Mal schauen was "die da oben" sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kcrs (28. Februar 2008)

ja läuft doch auch gut


----------

